# Bilateral



## lump2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay if the dr did a bilateral knee joint inection x 2 and a bilateral synvisc injection x 2 I billed 20610-50 and J7325-50 was that billed correctly or incorrectly


----------



## tmoenjatl@yahoo.com (Apr 28, 2010)

*Trisha billing Coordinator*

Medicare told me I needed to put rt, lt on each injection and 59 modifier on the 2nd injection in order to get paid correctly, for example: 20610 rt, 20610 lt,59.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 28, 2010)

HCPCS  
 J7325 for Synvisc-One and SYNVISC, per 1mg 

Synvisc-One  48 in Units field of CMS-1500 Claim form or electronic equivalent 

SYNVISC 16 in Units field of CMS-1500 Claim form or electronic equivalent 

http://www.synvischcp.com/reimbursement/synvisc-connection.aspx


----------

